# Can I bypass the auctioneer and offer direct to vendor?



## bill.murphy (28 Apr 2010)

Would it be possible / legal / smart to make an offer to the house owner instead, bypassing the EA?

This may sound like a very newbie question, but I didn't find any answer in this forum. 

Any answer would be greatly appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## mayoman2 (28 Apr 2010)

if you know the owner and have their details then go for it. They may tell you to go through the EA but you have nothing to lose


----------



## bill.murphy (28 Apr 2010)

THanks mayoman2.

I thought to go to the owner after viewing the house, but I guess they have a point in the contract to not contact the potential buyer directly after the viewing?

Or, having a solicitor, would it be safe to do so or is it dangerous?


----------



## Complainer (28 Apr 2010)

Just curious - why would you want to go direct?


----------



## serotoninsid (28 Apr 2010)

They may already have a contract with an EA in which case they would be entitled to pursue the % anyway??


----------



## Padraigb (28 Apr 2010)

I presume that you have already had contact with the estate agent, and that he or she arranged for you to view the property. If that is so, then attempting to deal directly with the owner is unethical, and if the estate agent is bypassed he or she would have a strong case for fees, a case that a court would almost certainly uphold.


----------



## huskerdu (29 Apr 2010)

Its not clear why you would feel a need to do this.  The owner has decided to use
an EA to sell their house, so may not want to do any direct dealing and as has been
said will have to paythe EA anyway in these circumstances, 
I have heard of people not trusting the EA and feeling that their offer is not being passed on to the owner. In this case, putting a letter in the door of the house is not a bad idea, but the owner might not be pleased, or just pass it on the the EA. 

When I sold my house, if anyone tried to contact me directly, unless it was a complaint about the EA, I would think it cheeky.  ( of course these days probably wouldn't want to annoy a potential buyer, even a cheeky one).


----------



## Vega (29 Apr 2010)

A friend of mine saw a house she really wanted that was for sale and just knocked on the door, told the couple how much she loved the place, made them an offer and they accepted.  Presumably they both saved money by cutting out the middleman.

Obviously sellers will use EA's to try to gain access to more potential buyers but I don't see an EA as an absolute necessity if both parties are happy to deal direct.  I am considing doing this at present, and would welcome other's views on it?  If the sellers tell me to go through the EA, of course I will.


----------



## foxylady (29 Apr 2010)

Padraigb said:


> I presume that you have already had contact with the estate agent, and that he or she arranged for you to view the property. If that is so, then attempting to deal directly with the owner is *unethical*, and if the estate agent is bypassed he or she would have a strong case for fees, a case that a court would almost certainly uphold.


 

Unethical - isnt that the middle name of most EA's anyway


----------



## Scotsgirl (29 Apr 2010)

Vega said:


> A friend of mine saw a house she really wanted that was for sale and just knocked on the door, told the couple how much she loved the place, made them an offer and they accepted. Presumably they both saved money by cutting out the middleman.
> 
> Obviously sellers will use EA's to try to gain access to more potential buyers but I don't see an EA as an absolute necessity if both parties are happy to deal direct. I am considing doing this at present, and would welcome other's views on it? If the sellers tell me to go through the EA, of course I will.


 
But your friend wouldn't have known the house was for sale if it wasn't for the EA advertising it.  The 'middleman' was already involved, and should have been paid.  It would only have been fair if your friend loved a house and knocked on the door to ask would they be interested in selling.


----------



## csirl (29 Apr 2010)

> Would it be possible / legal / smart to make an offer to the house owner instead, bypassing the EA?


 
The seller has the contractual relationship with the EA and its none of the buyers business. Once the owner of the property is aware of all offers, the buyer has nothing to gain by bypassing the EA. 

If, for whatever reason, you think your offer will not be passed by the EA to the owner, then the best thing to do is write a "to whom it concerns" letter to the buyer stating that you wish to make an offer of X amount on the property. Its up to them to instruct the EA that they wish to accept the offer.


----------



## jmsm (29 Apr 2010)

I sold my house last year and I would not have liked it if someone had contacted me directly. 

However I also bought a house this year and had looked at many many house before purchasing. In one instance we were told by the estate agent that he thought our offer was too low and he would not even put it to his clients. I don't know whether he did or not but that house is still for sale now. So maybe if you think the agent doing something like that maybe approach yourself. Otherwise I would say no. I found it quite stressful selling and would not have liked to have to deal with individual purchasers. 
Also I believe even if it had occurred I would still have to pay the Agent so what would the seller gain?


----------



## mayoman2 (29 Apr 2010)

I sold my house in 2007 and would have no problem with someone coming to me. EA are in my eyes part of the problem with the old boom!! 

There are loads of houses out there and if a seller snubs a buyer coming directly to them - is a fool in this climate. You are leading the show now, you have the money, so let them dance to your tune - IMO


----------



## tenchi-fan (29 Apr 2010)

My uncle was selling a house before the boom. It was on the market with an EA who wasn't doing anything. So he got rid of the EA and put a for sale sign out the front. eventually he sold it, only for the EA to ring him up looking for commission. I forget how it worked out in the end but I don't think he paid them.


----------



## Lobby (30 Apr 2010)

Unless the EA had introduced the buyer who ended up buying the house then the EA has no entitlement to a fee.


----------



## mathepac (30 Apr 2010)

Untrue - it all depends on the nature of the contract between the parties (vendor & EA).


----------



## serotoninsid (30 Apr 2010)

mathepac said:


> Untrue - it all depends on the nature of the contract between the parties (vendor & EA).


Yes, this has come up on AAM before.


----------



## MrMan (30 Apr 2010)

mayoman2 said:


> I sold my house in 2007 and would have no problem with someone coming to me. EA are in my eyes part of the problem with the old boom!!
> 
> There are loads of houses out there and if a seller snubs a buyer coming directly to them - is a fool in this climate. You are leading the show now, you have the money, so let them dance to your tune - IMO



So as a seller previously, were you happy to take a fair price and did you not want/hope for a bidding war to materialise? EA's were part of the problem as were buyers and sellers.
As for dancing to peoples tune, when buying or selling a house there is a bit more involved than simple economics which makes house purchasing slightly different. When people start visualing raising a family etc in their 'dream home' common sense sometimes leaves the room. The flip side is that when you are leaving a house that you have turned into a home over the years you are highly unlikely to feel the need to dance to someones tune because they have a perception of how the deal should work.


----------



## mayoman2 (30 Apr 2010)

MrMan said:


> So as a seller previously, were you happy to take a fair price and did you not want/hope for a bidding war to materialise? EA's were part of the problem as were buyers and sellers.
> As for dancing to peoples tune, when buying or selling a house there is a bit more involved than simple economics which makes house purchasing slightly different. When people start visualing raising a family etc in their 'dream home' common sense sometimes leaves the room. The flip side is that when you are leaving a house that you have turned into a home over the years you are highly unlikely to feel the need to dance to someones tune because they have a perception of how the deal should work.


 To be honest its all about supply and demand now and if a buyer / seller starts all this visualising a family nonsense then someone is going to get stiffed. There are loads of houses out there for a single guy and loads for raising a family. If one thinks with your opinion then they will be looking at paying more or not selling respectively. There are loads of people loosing their jobs and loads of people with serious issues with mortgages that want to get the hell out. This is why I say let them dance to your tune because Johnny Cash will win and if you have it, you are laughing. In regards to orginal poster, I would love to be in your situation now because you hold the power, don't forget that!!!!


----------



## MrMan (4 May 2010)

mayoman2 said:


> To be honest its all about supply and demand now and if a buyer / seller starts all this visualising a family nonsense then someone is going to get stiffed. There are loads of houses out there for a single guy and loads for raising a family. If one thinks with your opinion then they will be looking at paying more or not selling respectively. There are loads of people loosing their jobs and loads of people with serious issues with mortgages that want to get the hell out. This is why I say let them dance to your tune because Johnny Cash will win and if you have it, you are laughing. In regards to orginal poster, I would love to be in your situation now because you hold the power, don't forget that!!!!



do you really think people don't develop any emotional attachment when buying a house? Does dream house not suggest that people do look beyond the practicalities of living in a box. 
There are loads of people in trouble financially and they do want to get the hell out of their problems, but unfortunately for the prospective buyer, if they are to get out of trouble they cant take massive losses on the price of their home, the mortgage still has to be paid.


----------



## staff (4 May 2010)

I bought a house back in 1999 and while I was viewing it I spotted a piece of post and it transpired that I knew the girl who was selling it.  I contacted her directly and she was prepared to drop the price as it meant that it cut out the EA fees and she still got what she wanted and that I didn't get into a bidding war.


----------



## mf1 (4 May 2010)

staff said:


> I bought a house back in 1999 and while I was viewing it I spotted a piece of post and it transpired that I knew the girl who was selling it.  I contacted her directly and she was prepared to drop the price as it meant that it cut out the EA fees and she still got what she wanted and that I didn't get into a bidding war.



Which bit of "if you employ an estate agent, you have to pay their fees when the house sells" do people not get? 

The only times a vendor should not pay the EA's fees is (a) when no EA was employed to sell the property and (b) when, if an EA was employed, the property has been taken off the market and there is absolutely no connection between the EA and any subsequent sale of the property. 

I'm all in favour of getting a good deal but this carry on isn't just naive,  it is mean, thieving  and underhand. And it is not justified by the "they are all shysters" argument.  

mf


----------



## Padraigb (4 May 2010)

mf1 said:


> ...  it is mean, thieving  and underhand...



Do you, by any chance, disapprove of it?

[You could have added "actionable".]


----------



## mf1 (4 May 2010)

Padraigb said:


> Do you, by any chance, disapprove of it?
> 
> [You could have added "actionable".]



Moi? Disapproving? As if!

And if I said it was actionable, you know that some bright spark would come up with the answer : "But, sure, who'll ever know/find out?" 

And then I really would get cross!

mf


----------



## mayoman2 (4 May 2010)

I don't know what world ye guys are living in but cash is not flying around the whole crash. Everybody want a cheaper house now and if that means stiffing a EA, it will and is happening. I would say over the last 10 years the EAs have stiffed alot of buyers, but they were just one part of the pie. I have been on both sides, but it was only when I was selling I seen the light and what the EA was telling me. I am not saying I did or didn't take the righteous path - I just played the game!! Back then the seller was king, but the tide has changed and if the potential buyer wants to go to the seller directly, why not. It's their choice!! The seller can only say "game on" or "go to the EA". It is the problem of the seller to deal with the EA and fees and what way he wants to run the sale if its agreed etc, so why should the potential buyer give a fiddle.


----------



## mf1 (5 May 2010)

mayoman2 said:


> I don't know what world ye guys are living in but cash is not flying around the whole crash. Everybody want a cheaper house now and if that means stiffing a EA, it will and is happening. I would say over the last 10 years the EAs have stiffed alot of buyers, but they were just one part of the pie. I have been on both sides, but it was only when I was selling I seen the light and what the EA was telling me. I am not saying I did or didn't take the righteous path - I just played the game!! Back then the seller was king, but the tide has changed and if the potential buyer wants to go to the seller directly, why not. It's their choice!! The seller can only say "game on" or "go to the EA". It is the problem of the seller to deal with the EA and fees and what way he wants to run the sale if its agreed etc, so why should the potential buyer give a fiddle.



This is a profoundly depressing post. Do whatever it takes to get whatever you want at any cost and leave principles, standards and rules to the mugs. 

mf


----------



## mayoman2 (5 May 2010)

mf1 said:


> This is a profoundly depressing post. Do whatever it takes to get whatever you want at any cost and leave principles, standards and rules to the mugs.
> 
> mf


 
What the hell has happening over the last 10 years with all this regulation, not a damn thing. I am just saying what alot of people are thinking because they are fed up with Fat cats like EA, these guys are not even regulated so there are no rules, no standards and who were the mugs the last 10 years. so why should a buyer care now that they are getting the squeezers. BTW, you are off the point anyway, poster was asking could they go directly to buyer and I say WTFN


----------



## JohnOB (5 May 2010)

My experience of EA's would concur with *mayoman2*'s view:

_askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=982612#post982612_

(I can't post active links yet .... you'll have to copy and paste .... sorry)


----------



## mf1 (6 May 2010)

The original post. 

"Would it be possible / legal / smart to make an offer to the house owner instead, bypassing the EA?"

"BTW, you are off the point anyway, poster was asking could they go directly to buyer and I say WTFN"

And a lot of posters gave all the reasons why not.


"What the hell has happening over the last 10 years with all this regulation, not a damn thing. I am just saying what alot of people are thinking because they are fed up with Fat cats like EA, these guys are not even regulated so there are no rules, no standards and who were the mugs the last 10 years. so why should a buyer care now that they are getting the squeezers. "

Which bit of : "if you employ someone, you should pay them" do you not get? 
In your own line of work, how would you feel if you were not paid for work you had done? 

Because that is what this is all about. Not squeaking about EA's being shysters to justify a dishonest stance. 

mf


----------



## fizzelina (6 May 2010)

mayoman2 said:


> and I say WTFN


 
Haha I never heard this, WTFN, before!! Great acronym!


----------



## MrMan (6 May 2010)

mayoman2 said:


> I don't know what world ye guys are living in but cash is not flying around the whole crash. Everybody want a cheaper house now and if that means stiffing a EA, it will and is happening. I would say over the last 10 years the EAs have stiffed alot of buyers, but they were just one part of the pie. I have been on both sides, but it was only when I was selling I seen the light and what the EA was telling me. I am not saying I did or didn't take the righteous path - I just played the game!! Back then the seller was king, but the tide has changed and if the potential buyer wants to go to the seller directly, why not. It's their choice!! The seller can only say "game on" or "go to the EA". It is the problem of the seller to deal with the EA and fees and what way he wants to run the sale if its agreed etc, so why should the potential buyer give a fiddle.



Even though this post seems like a poor mans version of a script for The Wire, it does at least highlight the fact that if you want to screw people over its ok as long as you can make some vague attempt at justifying it. To be honest if I had to deal with someone that had your attitude, I would be very reluctant to deal directly with you because if you think its ok to screw someone out of their cash for your benefit well then exactly how smooth is the transaction going to go?


----------



## mayoman2 (6 May 2010)

MrMan said:


> Even though this post seems like a poor mans version of a script for The Wire, it does at least highlight the fact that if you want to screw people over its ok as long as you can make some vague attempt at justifying it. To be honest if I had to deal with someone that had your attitude, I would be very reluctant to deal directly with you because if you think its ok to screw someone out of their cash for your benefit well then exactly how smooth is the transaction going to go?


 

Firstly you guys are looking from the point of view of the Seller. The potential buyer has no contract with the seller's EA so why would he give a fiddlers, who he speaks to or goes through to purchase a house. I am not on about screwing anybody. That was someone else that said that. It’s a right of the potential buyer to offer his bid to the seller if he/she wishes, equally the seller's right to accept or refuse the bid. I do not understand why you guys/girls don't get this! Just because a EA is assigned does not mean every bid has to go through him/her. The contract with the EA is with the seller. I don't know how to make this any simpler so you can get it. I think you guys should listen to a bit of RATM "f... you i won't do what I told ya" and free your mind. 

I have no motive, just giving my opinion as an experienced man who sold and bought a house and I feel you guys/girls have, but thats for another day. Attitude is now been replace with an opinion because I am expressing it. What if I knocked on the seller's doors, said "Hi my name is chris Cornell and I would like to see your house for sale as I am very interested in offering your a bid. I have cash and I am mortgage approved. Are you interested?"
So i would get a "Come in nice man" or "please contact the EA"

I doubt anyone would say "oh i don't like your attitude" and that's why I say WTFN


----------



## MrMan (7 May 2010)

The seller uses an EA because they wish to have the sale operate through the office of the EA. They don't want to have people arriving unannounced on their doorstep even with offers of cash. In theory it sounds great to have someone walk up and offer you cash for your home, but how do you know they are offering enough? Would it be intimidating for a seller to have someone sit in their kitchen and tell them why their house is worth less than they are asking? People like to keep a distance because it offers a greater freedom when making the decision. It only benefits the buyer in my eyes because if the buyer is bold enough to make the approach they are most likely goin to be bolder in terms of negotiation aswell 'take it or leave it' etc.

This is a persons home so letting random strangers snoop around unannounced would seem foolish and also leave you open to dodgy people.


----------



## mayoman2 (7 May 2010)

MrMan said:


> The seller uses an EA because they wish to have the sale operate through the office of the EA. They don't want to have people arriving unannounced on their doorstep even with offers of cash. In theory it sounds great to have someone walk up and offer you cash for your home, but how do you know they are offering enough? Would it be intimidating for a seller to have someone sit in their kitchen and tell them why their house is worth less than they are asking? People like to keep a distance because it offers a greater freedom when making the decision. It only benefits the buyer in my eyes because if the buyer is bold enough to make the approach they are most likely goin to be bolder in terms of negotiation aswell 'take it or leave it' etc.
> 
> This is a persons home so letting random strangers snoop around unannounced would seem foolish and also leave you open to dodgy people.


 

If the house is for sale, more than likely people are snooping as you say with the EA.  I would be happier someone snoop with me (the seller) than the EA. But again back to op question, the seller has a choice "game on" or "go to EA", so go for it op.

The house is only worth what someone is going to pay for it and if this is 50k less, this is the value. Money is not out there now and if the seller takes your opinion, could potentially not sell. You make out the seller to be a fool,  easly intimidate and will get dodgy people.

Take a look at sites like 'sell it yourself' or similiar - these must be people shivering with intimidaion - complete nonsense!


----------



## MrMan (8 May 2010)

mayoman2 said:


> If the house is for sale, more than likely people are snooping as you say with the EA.  I would be happier someone snoop with me (the seller) than the EA. But again back to op question, the seller has a choice "game on" or "go to EA", so go for it op.
> 
> The house is only worth what someone is going to pay for it and if this is 50k less, this is the value. Money is not out there now and if the seller takes your opinion, could potentially not sell. You make out the seller to be a fool,  easly intimidate and will get dodgy people.
> 
> Take a look at sites like 'sell it yourself' or similiar - these must be people shivering with intimidaion - complete nonsense!



there is a difference with someone calling an EA and making an appointment and someone juast knocking on your door unannounced. There is a chance for the EA to vett prospective viewers and even recognise time wasters. The EA will accompany the viewer who in turn can relax when viewing as they won't upset anyone with negative comments.
The house is only worth what someone will pay for it, but would you not rather exhaust every option to find that value? A take it or leave it offer on your doorstep is only going to favour the buyer.

Potentially of course the seller may not sell, but are you saying that any offer is better than no offer? When we deal in real terms and with issues like outstanding mortgages and the cost of the transaction then people do have to consider what they are willing to accept and whether or not they should engage a person that is experienced in the business of selling homes (your most expensive asset).

I didn't say that sellers were fools etc my point is that keeping a distance between the buyer and seller can leave room for a clear thought process devoid of in your face negotiation. When the EA acts as a buffer he can offer advice and just lay out the facts for consideration.
Certain characters are better at negotiations and can put spin on things and try and convince you to take an offer, do you want that in your kitchen? 
As for dodgy people, well we all are aware that they are out there but if you organise a viewing through the EA you will have contact details etc for everyone that has entered your home, but if I kknock on your door and say I'm only in town for the next hour before I leave on business would you 'dance to my tune' even though you don't know who I am or how to contact me later?

As for the site you mention, I don't think it can be held up as a beacon for success.


----------



## bill.murphy (8 May 2010)

What an interesting point guys. Thank you so much for taking all part in the conversation.

I understand exactly EA's reason and why would a buyer would go with them.

But still, probably it's them that sign a contract (if they do, likely), not me.

So, after reading those answers, what I guess is:

- If I contact the EA for the house, then the seller HAS TO go with through the EA if I do buy the house
- If I ring the bell of the seller directly, and kindly ask if they were about to evaluate an EA-free process, in the worst case scenario they would tell me they wouldn't and give me their EA's business card

I think I am in the best position now as a buyer, with mortgage approval and as first-time buyer and occupier, but I think that, having viewed already few houses that I liked, I can't go to the relative sellers directly.

But I may try for new ones - right?

The real reason why I want to do this, is to avoid wasting money in EA's commission. But, in the price range I'm searching for (250/300), their commission may be around 3/8k, and maybe an EA may help me deal a better price with the seller and save even more.... what do you think?


----------



## pascal12 (9 May 2010)

go directly to the owner sometimes the EA has a prefered buyer who is also selling another house. 

sellers should consider before giving sole selling rights to EA's

The voice of experience


----------



## mf1 (9 May 2010)

pascal12 said:


> go directly to the owner sometimes the EA has a prefered buyer who is also selling another house.
> 
> sellers should consider before giving sole selling rights to EA's
> 
> The voice of experience



Nonsense and pinch of salt. 

mf


----------



## pascal12 (9 May 2010)

mf1 said:


> Nonsense and pinch of salt.
> 
> mf


I sold a house recently got more than the EA said he could get 



eat my hat!


----------



## MrMan (9 May 2010)

pascal12 said:


> I sold a house recently got more than the EA said he could get
> 
> 
> 
> eat my hat!


 
Well done and even though we have to take your word for it the EA could have gotten more, you never can tell until its actually on the market and the water has been tested.


----------



## mathepac (9 May 2010)

bill.murphy said:


> ... The real reason why I want to do this, is to avoid wasting money in EA's commission. But, in the price range I'm searching for (250/300), their commission may be around 3/8k, and maybe an EA may help me deal a better price with the seller and save even more.... what do you think?


I think you're been confused, possibly by some of the posts in the thread.

The EA works for the vendor and his commission is based on the selling price the property achieves. Contractually, the more money the vendor gets, the more of the vendor's money the EA gets. There is no motivation for an EA to negotiate a lower price with you, in fact, the EA cannot agree any price with you but must leave that to the vendor. Finally, the EA cannot agree the sale with you; only the vendor's solicitor can do that.


----------



## pascal12 (9 May 2010)

MrMan said:


> Well done and even though we have to take your word for it the EA could have gotten more, you never can tell until its actually on the market and the water has been tested.



The poeple i sold to where diswaded from viewing and eventually told it was sold they paid me 10,000 more than the EA said i could get for the property and the offer he had for me 

THIS WAS MY EXPERIENCE AND WHY I CAN AVISE SELLERS NOT TO ENTER SOLE SELLING AGREEMENTS SOME EA's ARE HONOURABLE AND WORK IN YOUR INTEREST BUT SOME DO NOT!  YOU CAN BELIEVE OR NOT 

deal is complete i know how i will sell my next property


----------



## MrMan (9 May 2010)

pascal12 said:


> The poeple i sold to where diswaded from viewing and eventually told it was sold they paid me 10,000 more than the EA said i could get for the property and the offer he had for me
> 
> THIS WAS MY EXPERIENCE AND WHY I CAN AVISE SELLERS NOT TO ENTER SOLE SELLING AGREEMENTS SOME EA's ARE HONOURABLE AND WORK IN YOUR INTEREST BUT SOME DO NOT! YOU CAN BELIEVE OR NOT
> 
> deal is complete i know how i will sell my next property


 
It proves that people should spend some bit of time deciding on which EA to use, the one you chose sounds incompetent.


----------



## mayoman2 (9 May 2010)

MrMan said:


> It proves that people should spend some bit of time deciding on which EA to use, the one you chose sounds incompetent.


 
Maybe don't engage a EA at all as a completly new option and sell the house yourself saving the commission and the chance of getting a incompetent one - if there are any competent ones out there after the bang 

Some info on net would give people pointers although american but would set a seller on the right path http://homebuying.about.com/od/sellingahouse/How_to_Sell_Your_House_for_the_Most_.htm


----------



## pascal12 (10 May 2010)

MrMan said:


> It proves that people should spend some bit of time deciding on which EA to use, the one you chose sounds incompetent.




I want to get a point accross here as a former seller I was open to an approach where a cash buyer was clearly diswaded (it was'nt the saving on the fee that took presidence but more I felt cheated)  from buying my house that is why i advise him to go ahead!

I have acted on advice from my solictor who has the note dropped in the door by the now new owner we await any EA's challange.

For the record the EA is a well known in the area and wasn't incompetent,  has a great reputation so I put trust in this person I want this to go out as a waring to others. 


IF YOU ARE A SELLER DO NOT GIVE SOLE SELLING RIGHTS TO ANY EA


----------



## MrMan (10 May 2010)

pascal12 said:


> I want to get a point accross here as a former seller I was open to an approach where a cash buyer was clearly diswaded (it was'nt the saving on the fee that took presidence but more I felt cheated)  from buying my house that is why i advise him to go ahead!
> 
> I have acted on advice from my solictor who has the note dropped in the door by the now new owner we await any EA's challange.
> 
> ...




Fair enough, but he doesn't exactly come across as competent in fairness. Did you ever tell him what happened?


----------



## bill.murphy (30 May 2010)

Hi everybody, a very interesting post.

My conclusions as a buyer:
- avoid 'certain' estate agents (had a bad experience with Wilson  and the ones for castlegrange)
- trust the estate agent if they can get you a lower price. 10k less for them is a very little lost in their commission, but a big plus if they can sell straight away
- there is no arm talking to the seller, just take in copy the ea to be correct

In my personal experience, got e EA to lower the price by 17k (near 7%) for an house whose price was still below it's value.


----------



## pudds (30 May 2010)

mathepac said:


> Untrue - it all depends on the nature of the contract between the parties (vendor & EA).




But the contract had been terminated and house sold to someone who had not viewed it when up for sale with EA....... I doubt the EA would have any case in that situation.


----------

